# Vet in Luneville



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Keith

I'm not sure if you are continuing to maintain the Vet list but here's another one just in case!

Clinique Veterinaire Chiens-Chats-Nac

http://www.votreveto.net/cliniquechienschats/

We saw Dr Herve Michel. Rang in the morning and made appointment for late morning. Spoke good English. We took our own tablets and he charged 36 euros for 2 border collies (one consultation fee). Good parking outside (see picture on website).

We stayed overnight in the new aire next to the Camping les Bosquets, next to the Chateau and the gardens. Excellent facilities, credit card payment at barrier but noisy next to the road. Ideal stopover travelling to Calais from Alsace / Vosges / Black Forest.

http://www.tourisme-meurtheetmosell...ar/aire-de-camping-car-de-luneville,742000708


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information - Vet added to map - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

Sorry but I missed your post and have only seen it today.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Can you just take your own tablets (worming?????), we have 3 bearded collies we take abroad with us every year and it is quite expensive.

best regards

Hessi


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Hessi

We have always taken our own worming tablets - usually Milbemax - and have never had any problems. 

We also have a few chunks of cheese to 'help' the tablets down and were once reprimanded for bringing cheddar :lol: (one of our dogs spits out the chewable ones!)


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi OwnedbyCollies,

Ours too love all the wrong food. Our middle one who will eat anything spat the tablet out this year. He gave us a second one to give her later back at the campsite where we munched it up and put in with her roast beef, roast potatoes and yorkshire pudding. Only joking it went in with her pasta and hotdogs.
We spent nearly 1/2 hour at passport control trying to find her mircochip with the m/c. we eventually found it only to find it has moved from the back of her neck to the top of her leg. Our local vet also confirmed that last week to us when they went for there annual check up.

best regards

Martyn


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very naughty of the vet to give you the tablet to administer yourself later. It is part of the Pet Passport Scheme that the vet supervises the administration to ensure that it is done :roll:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

The whole system is a farce, we have taken dogs to some vets who do not even give them a fudimentry examination. Its just a cash cow for the vets.


----------

